# Piano Etude in Ligeti's style



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Particularly, I'm following the same lines of the piano etudes 13, 15 and 16 ("L'escalier du diable", "White on White" and "Pour Irine"), although the first slow part is not a canon in my piece, but has some resemblance to the sonority of that part of Ligeti's etudes. The techniques for which this piece is an "etude" are the same than those of Ligeti's etudes, i.e., complex rhythmic accentuations over a fast steady pulse.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpiano-etude-in-ligetis-style


----------

